# Golf Country custom air suspension



## Volk_ov (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi guys. I live in Moscow and this is our Golf Country fully custom air suspension project







We are using the rear Bilstein shocks from B3 Passat and 130mm triple convoluted air springs. All alloy parts designed, machined and anodized by me with friends in our work shop. 
The system include:
Custom made air struts (only for rear now, but the front struts in process)
10x6mm air lines
Camozzi air valves
AirBagit Digital air pressure 5-way gauge integrated in the control panel (very wrong working devise, but it is difficult buy anything else in Moscow for a good price)
One ride height position button, realised on adjustable Camozzi air switchers
280C Compressor (may will be changed on bigger)
3gal air tank
ps. Sorry for my bad english








And of course some WIP pictures









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












_Modified by Volk_ov at 5:45 AM 6-14-2009_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (Volk_ov)*

OMFG new fav


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (Volk_ov)*

Looks real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Need more pics of whole car, please. 
Privet, prikol'no viglyadit, kak progress s perednimi stratami??


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (Volk_ov)*








I love it! The gauge and switch setup looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (mikegilbert)*

verry cool


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (2.0t mk2)*

holy travel!


----------



## TuesdayClub (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (ryanmiller)*

+1 for the Ruskies! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (TuesdayClub)*

Wow that looks like the rear bag setup for the panscrapers b5a4 advent. What kind of bags are those and what is the smallest dia you can get those in? Im me if you can Also love the gauge setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (royalaird)*

nihuya sebe! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

!!!!!!


----------



## Volk_ov (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (KoF)*

Privet parni







Russkij mat znajut vo vsem mire








Hi all. The front shocks on Country is a big problem, so we decide to make fully custom front struts with BMW shocks. I hope to make them next week








Some more pics of car, but without air suspension yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Very Interesting! Nice work.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice, def watching this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (Volk_ov)*

normalno, ja v ulete.
est' fotka perednih amortizatorov?
esli nuzhna pomosh chto to iz zapchastei dlja vozdushnoi podveski zdes' v shtatah naiti to mogu pomoch.


----------



## KDF-Hoppelchen (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (Rat4Life)*


Very nice , Greeting from Germany Wolfsburg


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (KDF-Hoppelchen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

do want.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

SO COOL! I love it...


----------



## 8520 (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

Not sure what to think about this.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (8520)*

WOWZERS. those rears bags are nuts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volk_ov (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

Little update
The shocks are arrived and yesterday i started welding the struts. All was made from stainless steel + TIG welding.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Volk_ov)*

Great fabrication skills, and beautiful airbrush work on that mural


----------



## Lejik (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (Volk_ov)*

Hi guys! Custom proceseds.







Some new photos.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Golf Country custom air suspension (Lejik)*

wowzers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lejik (Jun 14, 2009)

End hi again








Installed front suspension is done.
Some photos


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Lejik)*

that thing is so fithy.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

hahaha that car is bad ass


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (burtondk12)*

bad asss I love it


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Meltkamp)*

I frwaking love it!!!!!


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lejik)*

Great to soo someone using their brains rather than simply opening their wallets... Well done!


----------



## Lejik (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for comments. The following upgrade is planned. The owner wants to itself here it. 








We support it on 100 %







the Excellent controller! We will soon put one more such on KIA Sportage New








Sorry for my good english.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

best build ever.


----------

